# Kennel Cough or ????



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I need some help with my Liberty...I think she could has
kennel cough or something else is wrong. I'm going to give you the
back ground so I could get some advice prior getting her to the vet today.
I took her and Reginald to the vet Friday. Reginald had labs done to 
be tested for autoimmune decease and hyperthyroidism(that's another
story :w00t. Libby's there to get her teeth and gums rechecked from
are dental surgery. We get home fine, all day Saturday she's fine.
I take them for a walk, put the girls in harness dresses. Libby is in the
stroller, but after awhile wants to get down to do her business. She
does pull and when she does in the past she would cough like. Usually
she in a soft harness. So as usual she did pull a bit more then usaul and
of course coughed. So I put her back in the stroller. Get home she seemed ok. After a while she started coughing bad and spitting up
phlem. Her cough was so loud for a little thing. I thought maybe she
had an upset stomach so I gave her something for it. It did subside
after a while. We went to bed and about 3-4 a clock in the morning
she starts again. I took her down stairs, she ate drank water did 
her business. I did go on the internet to see if I could come up with
something. It sounds so much like kennel cough. She was fine all
day yesterday unless she got excited and would cough a little. Well
my poor little girl coughed all last night. I know how tired I am but
she has to be exhausted. I waiting for my vet to open to get her an
appointment. If anyone has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Poor baby. I'm glad you're taking her to the vet. Kennel cough can turn into pneumonia if it's not treated quickly.

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! I will keep your sweet girl in my thoughts today. Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It does sound like kennel cough........please let us know as soon as you get home from the vet. CeeCee had kennel cough before I got her and she has been fine since then. She was given antibiotics from what I understand.:wub: Give her a kiss from CeeCee and Rain!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have had 2 dogs w/kennel cough---lst one got it when we moved to UK in the kennel there---2nd was a rescue from shelter where it was before going to foster---both sounded awful---both took meds and finished the course & all was well. Did you give the shots against it? 
Hope all goes well at the vet! Please up-date.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> We have had 2 dogs w/kennel cough---lst one got it when we moved to UK in the kennel there---2nd was a rescue from shelter where it was before going to foster---both sounded awful---both took meds and finished the course & all was well. Did you give the shots against it?
> Hope all goes well at the vet! Please up-date.


 
Yes, she has all her shots..will keep you posted. It does sound
so awful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Mary, they didn't give Liberty a shot for Bordatella did they? Bailey had similar symptoms a couple of weeks ago and turned out it was a reaction to the Bordetella (kennel cough) vaccine. He got some medicine for the cough and he was fine within a day or so. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Mary, they didn't give Liberty a shot for Bordatella did they? Bailey had similar symptoms a couple of weeks ago and turned out it was a reaction to the Bordetella (kennel cough) vaccine. He got some medicine for the cough and he was fine within a day or so. Let us know what the vet says!


Her shots were updated over a month ago. Thanks for your concern
will let you know.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Canine Influenza (H3N8) is a possibility. The symptoms are very similiar to bordetella. Don't know if you are still in Hawaii, but there have definitely been cases of canine influenza there. Here's a link to an article on the Center's For Disease Control and Prevention site about H3N8:

CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Key Facts about Canine Influenza (Dog Flu)


Feel better soon little Liberty!!!



Joy


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

vjw said:


> Canine Influenza (H3N8) is a possibility. The symptoms are very similiar to bordetella. Don't know if you are still in Hawaii, but there have definitely been cases of canine influenza there. Here's a link to an article on the Center's For Disease Control and Prevention site about H3N8:
> 
> CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Key Facts about Canine Influenza (Dog Flu)
> 
> ...


Joy, Yes I'm still in Hawaii. Thank you so much for the information.
I will be sure to bring it to my vets attetion, she is being seen at 10:00.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Liberty just got back from the vet and is being treated for Kennel Cough with a antibiotic and cough meds. Doc doesn't know how she would get it not being exposed to other dogs, but wants to be safe. If it's not that he would leaning to an allergy. He did say to keep her away from Reginald. So she is resting right now, she has to be exhausted after last night. I have to say it is an awful cough for such a small fluff, horrible. 
I want to thank everyone for your concern and advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You just took her to the vet on Friday, didn't you? That's probably where she picked it up. Sick doggies at the vet's!

My old vet up in Raleigh always got Lady into a room immediately even if I had to wait for awhile in the room. I also never let her down on the floor or near other dogs.

I've seen some people check in, then wait in the car until they are ready to be seen.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> You just took her to the vet on Friday, didn't you? That's probably where she picked it up. Sick doggies at the vet's!
> 
> My old vet up in Raleigh always got Lady into a room immediately even if I had to wait for awhile in the room. I also never let her down on the floor or near other dogs.
> 
> I've seen some people check in, then wait in the car until they are ready to be seen.


Marj,

That's exactly what I thought. I too never let my dogs on the floor and they always put me in a room right away and don't have me come out
until all meds are ready.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Mary I am so sorry Liberty is sick!  You are right, that is a scarey thing for such a little fluff to have. I hope she recovers quickly! Give her kisses from me and the T's.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots and lots of prayers for sweet Liberty. I hope she's feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying she recovers quickly!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry Liberty is feeling bad and I hope she's better in no time. Please keep us posted.
Hugs to that baby.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor baby. I hope the cough meds and antibiotic help Liberty feel better soon. I know when I'm up all night coughing, I just feel dreadful the next day. Hopefully, Liberty will get a good night's rest tonight.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You everyone!!! She is still coughing but not constantly like
last night. Hopfully she will rest tonight after having two doses
of meds. I want to get her better because we leave Friday for
Arizona. Plus I'm still waiting labs for Reginald. I think this could
be a very trying week.:w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It happen again all last night.:mellow: That awful caugh all night long I feel so sorry for her and I have to say I'm pretty tired myself. I really need to get her better. The vet gave her Torbutrol for cough suppression and and Doxycycline for an antiboitic. He said the cough med is strong, but
last night it's like I didn't give her anything. It was the same thing yesterday coughed when she got excited then was fine and of course all
night long. Sorry if I'm rambling I just woke up and can hardly even see.
As soon as the vets office open I'm calling back.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Mary, I'm sorry she isn't getting any better. I don't know anything about kennel cough or how long it takes to get it under control but I hope she's much better soon.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mary Some vets actually give the internasal kennel cough "shot" as part ot he treatment for kennel cough to help the recovery process..?? :blink: I think kennel cough is an air born virus and can be in the "air" before the coughing begins. I may be wrong on parts of that statement. Just saying it from stories I have heard including one of NO coughing dogs at a boarding place and then later all the unprotected dogs end up having kennel cough.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hate to hear how bad she is coughing. If you are like me, I suffer along with my babies. I just hate to have them sick. What did the doctor say when you called him about the bad night she had? Would a vaporizer help her throat and cough.......


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Mary, that's too bad! I hate to hear poor little Liberty is still coughing. Please, update when you get a chance with what your vet says today.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I hate to hear how bad she is coughing. If you are like me, I suffer along with my babies. I just hate to have them sick. What did the doctor say when you called him about the bad night she had? Would a vaporizer help her throat and cough.......


I have to wait for him to get in. Yes I suffer right along with her. My
DH took her downstairs so I could get some sleep but I could hear her.
I feel like a zombie but I could imagine how bad she feels. I'm at
work now my DH just called and said she is sleeping like an angel.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no  I am just reading this! I really hope that precious Liberty will feel better very soon.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I talked to Libby's vet he said to increase the meds for the coughing.
I have been looking on the internet see what else it could be other
then Kennel Cough since my vet brought up a collapsed trachea but didn't
think so. After reading many articles I thought possibly it could be
collapsed trachea or even heart problems since it's worse at night.
I'm going to call the vet when I get home to see if I should schedule xrays. 
We leave Friday for Arizona and I have to make sure everything is settled before I leave. 
I'm extremely tired for not sleeping well for two nights and feel very helpless.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mary We all hope you can get some good sleep tonight and be able to leave with some peace and answers.. Keep us posted.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my I hope your little angel gets better real soon and I hope you can get the rest that you need as well. 
I remember you mentioning that this happened around the time she was pulling on the harness when you were outside. Can this cough have to do with her trachea? I'm just wondering because I know small breeds have very fragile tracheas. When I take my malt for a walk with her buddy belt harness, if she pulls the leash, she start coughing and breathing really strange. 
I hope she starts to recover:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, bless your heart. I know how you feel and I would get that x-ray too, just to ease my mind. I am so sorry you are going through this and Libby is feeling so bad. Good luck to you.......


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> Oh my I hope your little angel gets better real soon and I hope you can get the rest that you need as well.
> I remember you mentioning that this happened around the time she was pulling on the harness when you were outside. Can this cough have to do with her trachea? I'm just wondering because I know small breeds have very fragile tracheas. When I take my malt for a walk with her buddy belt harness, if she pulls the leash, she start coughing and breathing really strange.
> I hope she starts to recover:wub:


Yes it could have to do with her trachea, I have talked to the vet
we are going to see how she acts to night with more meds. If the 
same she is going in for xrays.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to throw a wrench in your travel plans, but if you are still in Hawaii and are flying commercially won't you need a health certificate from your vet stating your babies are healthy? If Libby has bordetella (sp?) I don't think he would sign her certificate. I'm no authority on this, but I had to have one for Star when we flew from CT to NV.  I hope she recovers soon - it's so hard when the fluffs are sick.:Flowers 2:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> Not to throw a wrench in your travel plans, but if you are still in Hawaii and are flying commercially won't you need a health certificate from your vet stating your babies are healthy? If Libby has bordetella I don't think he would sign her certificate. I'm no authority on this, but I had to have one for Star when we flew from CT to NV.


They will be staying home with a pet sitter. I wish they could go but
unable to fly this time of year. I want some piece of mind about what's going before I leave.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Mary, I know you need peace of mind before leaving, I feel like I need to pary for Libby and for you and your husband

Heavenly Father, your the Almighty God who made the universe, yet you delight in our spending time talking with you. Lord little Libby needs the touch of the masters hand on her body, you know exactly what is happening, bring Libby rest, take away this cough Lord, give the vet eyes to see and ears to hear and your wisdom to help little Libby. I believe in your healing power and I thank you in advance. I also lift Mary to you, you know how worried and weary she is, give her your peace that passes all understanding and your sweet sleep tonight. I pray that Mary and her husbands trip to Arizona will be a restful and enjoyable time and they will feel your peace. Keep them safe. I thank you Lord for the love you have for each of us, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear sweet Paula thank you for your wonderful prayer it really means
a lot to us. :wub2::tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just now seeing this. I'm so sorry sweet Liberty is not well. Hope she gets some relief from the coughing soon & hope you can get some needed sleep. Prayers for your darling girl.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your little Liberty recoups quickly!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checking in for updates, sending out more prayers Mary, that the increased meds help with the cough. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mary, I had a schnauzer that had kennel cough and it sounds like it. Glad you going to the VET, let us know what he says. Poor baby!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> I talked to Libby's vet he said to increase the meds for the coughing.
> I have been looking on the internet see what else it could be other
> then Kennel Cough since my vet brought up a collapsed trachea but didn't
> think so. After reading many articles I thought possibly it could be
> ...


Oh Mary, I am praying all is better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You for your thoughts and prayer it really means a lot to me.
Libby did cough a lot last night but not as bad. I will be calling her vet
when he gets in to let him know how she did and to schedule her 
for xrays. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Doesn't kennel cough sort of have to run it's course? I hope that's all it is and she'll return to her normal self soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary I thought about little Libby all night, I have been praying this is nothing serious, I'm believing God's healing on Libby. I will be watching for your update, Did you get your rest? Hugs to you


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Doesn't kennel cough sort of have to run it's course? I hope that's all it is and she'll return to her normal self soon.


Your correct Brit. I could just be freaking out because we are getting 
ready for a trip. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Mary I thought about little Libby all night, I have been praying this is nothing serious, I'm believing God's healing on Libby. I will be watching for your update, Did you get your rest? Hugs to you


Thank you for thinking of my precious Libby. She did better last night
which allowed me to rest better. I just talked to the vet he wants to 
give it one more day before we take the xrays. It sounds like kennel 
cough but you would think Reginald being 16 would have it too. Once 
again thank you for your lovely prayer.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Libby is doing a bit better. Hope that's a good sign that the worse is over & she's getting over it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Liberty just got back from the vet and is being treated for Kennel Cough with a antibiotic and cough meds. Doc doesn't know how she would get it not being exposed to other dogs, but wants to be safe. If it's not that he would leaning to an allergy. He did say to keep her away from Reginald. So she is resting right now, she has to be exhausted after last night. I have to say it is an awful cough for such a small fluff, horrible.
> I want to thank everyone for your concern and advice.


Oh bless your dear heart and Liberty's too. Leo was diagnosed with kennel cough as well when we first got him. The vet advised us, 3x a day, to turn on the shower as hot as possible, let the bathroom steam up, like a suana, take Leo in the bathroom with me, I would sit on the toilet with the lid down, and have Leo on my lap, and very slightly tap on his rib cage and on the sides of him, so the phelm doesn't settle in his lungs. It did seem to help him. I did catch it very early, like the 2nd day we got him. You may try this with Liberty.

Kepping you and Liberty in my prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh no Mary, I know you need peace of mind before leaving, I feel like I need to pary for Libby and for you and your husband
> 
> Heavenly Father, your the Almighty God who made the universe, yet you delight in our spending time talking with you. Lord little Libby needs the touch of the masters hand on her body, you know exactly what is happening, bring Libby rest, take away this cough Lord, give the vet eyes to see and ears to hear and your wisdom to help little Libby. I believe in your healing power and I thank you in advance. I also lift Mary to you, you know how worried and weary she is, give her your peace that passes all understanding and your sweet sleep tonight. I pray that Mary and her husbands trip to Arizona will be a restful and enjoyable time and they will feel your peace. Keep them safe. I thank you Lord for the love you have for each of us, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I believe Libby was touched by Paula's prayer. I knew you were an
Angel Paula!! Libby is doing much better since we increased her meds.
I ran out this morning and I noticed she coughed more so I left work :innocent: 

ran to the vets and went home to give her medicine and back to work.

I also got the results back on Reginald, he has a staph infection so
I have him on his new meds. Poor old guy, hopefully he will start being more
comfortable. His skin was such a mess to the point he
was loosing his hair. He has had issues in the past but not to this extreme.

I hired a pet sitter for the first time. I feel very comfortable leaving
them in her care. She asked all the right questions and all my fluffs bonded with
her immediately. Plus she used to be a vet tech so that helps out a great deal.

It has been a very hectic week but I know I made it through with everyones thoughts and prayers. Thank you all so much.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's not my prayers it's all our prayers going up to God


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So happy to hear Libby is doing much better! YAY!!:cheer:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she 's getting much better :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of you, I hope that everything turns out OK -

Allie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's wonderful news. Glad Libby is doing much better now.:aktion033:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh no, I hope Reginald is better soon. Poor little guy, sending him get well wishes! I'm so glad for the good news report on Liberty. :chili:


----------

